# Anyone living in Toronto



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there anyone else on here from Toronto? I don't think I've even seen anyone from Canada on here...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

There are tons of people from Ontario on here.


----------



## digin (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey! I'm from Toronto. Nice to see someone else from here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, I'm not from Toronto, but I live nearby.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

Strange,I've seen threads about the unusually high number of Canadians on this forum.I think there's quite a few.
I'm in Burlington.


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes. Well, more specifically, the GTA for me


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah there are a lot from ontario.

i am from toronto, nice to meet you Queenie.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

wow I didn't realize there was so much ppl from here too....anyway :thanks for replying and nice to meet you too nothing to fear!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

There are like so many people on Toronto here, and probably like 20% of the people on here are Canadians, and half of those are from Ontario.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, what they said.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Word, Toronto.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toronto is a big city


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

I wouldn't mind doing a three or four way phone conversation with some of you sometime. Apparently it can run up the phone bill, though, so maybe not.

Oh yeah, the TTC labour problems suck.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

--


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

llj said:


> I wouldn't mind doing a three or four way phone conversation with some of you sometime. Apparently it can run up the phone bill, though, so maybe not.
> 
> Oh yeah, the TTC labour problems suck.


I agree^^^ we should try this sometime


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

may i join in?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

Noca said:


> may i join in?


with what, the phone conversation?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Queenie said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > may i join in?
> ...


sure


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

well I would do it (even tho I would be anxious) but I don't know who else would want to...


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

Well as I said, I would like to do it, but again, I'm a cheapskate and someone is going to have to handle a surprisingly irritating phone bill.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

llj said:


> Well as I said, I would like to do it, but again, I'm a cheapskate and someone is going to have to handle a surprisingly irritating phone bill.


Might want to try Skype?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol... ok so who else is in?


----------



## digin (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, why not, I'm in. 
Skype sounds like a good option too.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm originally from Western NY so I grew up right next door. Hello neighbours :lol


----------



## Rrusso1324 (May 19, 2008)

Lol i lived there for a year almost 2 years ago.

i loved it thinking back.
alot of things to do

and YES what is up with all the ontario folk. wild stuff=]


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Call me at (area code) four three four, four six six, two zero seven five. we can talk about the traffic on the 401 or the annoying hippies in Kensington Market or the dirty Chinese and Vietnamese on Spadina Avenue, whatever pleases you.


----------

